# Intermittent DHCP over VPN Failure



## DIACon (May 31, 2011)

We have a SBS 2003 Server at our location with DHCP running on it.

We have an officer of the company in another state using Sonicwall Global VPN Client to connect to the network.

From time to time, he will call and notify me that the VPN client hangs at "Acquiring IP".

Rebooting the server resolves the issue, but obviously, that can't be happening so frequently during business hours, and the problem is occurring several times a week now.

Restarting the DHCP Service does not fix the problem.
Even when he cannot get a DHCP IP over the VPN, we can get them locally.
There are no DHCP errors in the event viewer.

Any suggestions?


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

If he's connecting using PPTP, then he won't get an address from the DHCP server. The PPTP server should have it's own pool of IP addresses that it gives out to VPN clients.


----------



## mucker2010 (May 24, 2011)

Temp measure - OK if you restart the RRAS service this will fix it for you.

Perm measure - Make sure in the RRAS service it is not running out of ports. IE it may only allow 10 VPN ports. if 10 users are connected he won't be able to.

It sounds like the DHCP scope is running out of IP's one way or another so check both DHCP and the IP address assignment in RRAS. Also check the eventlog for errors. It will likely log what the cause is in there.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

They are probably not using RRAS for a VPN connection per their posting stating "Sonicwall Global VPN Client". I would check your firewall logs while he is having the issue because apparently something is not being encapsulated in the VPN session.


----------

